# Newborn Kid listless and not sucking



## Lcampbell1515 (Feb 12, 2021)

Our doe gave birth to twins at 3am. We were not there because she wasn't showing many signs before it happened. By the time we got there one kid had passed. We think it was stepped on by another goat or a dog. 
The other kid was fine but she wasn't paying too much attention to it. We dried it off and it tried to feed but the mom wasn't letting it. We tried to milk the mom but she wasn't letting anyone near her. She is a first time mom and we think she was confused.
The kid was born during an ice storm so it was super cold. After a bit we had to bring it inside to warm it up, we tried feeding it a colostrum mix but it refused to suck so we had to use a syringe. It still doesn't try to feed and just stands in one place. We put a heat lamp in a stall for them and put the kid back with the mom after we got some food in it. The mom is now trying to encourage the kid to nurse and the kid tried but it couldn't latch/suck. 
We are obviously concerned because it's now weak and won't take a lot out of the syringe before it starts to bleat and we don't want it to choke. Sorry for the long post but any advice is appreciated.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 12, 2021)

Lcampbell1515 said:


> Our doe gave birth to twins at 3am. We were not there because she wasn't showing many signs before it happened. By the time we got there one kid had passed. We think it was stepped on by another goat or a dog.
> The other kid was fine but she wasn't paying too much attention to it. We dried it off and it tried to feed but the mom wasn't letting it. We tried to milk the mom but she wasn't letting anyone near her. She is a first time mom and we think she was confused.
> The kid was born during an ice storm so it was super cold. After a bit we had to bring it inside to warm it up, we tried feeding it a colostrum mix but it refused to suck so we had to use a syringe. It still doesn't try to feed and just stands in one place. We put a heat lamp in a stall for them and put the kid back with the mom after we got some food in it. The mom is now trying to encourage the kid to nurse and the kid tried but it couldn't latch/suck.
> We are obviously concerned because it's now weak and won't take a lot out of the syringe before it starts to bleat and we don't want it to choke. Sorry for the long post but any advice is appreciated.


Wrap the kid in hot towels out of the dryer, it can't,  won't  eat until it reaches body temperature,  it may take many hours until it gets warm enough to be able to digest the colostrum, don't  feed it till the baby is responsive and willing to drink.
Tie the mom to something and get that colostrum from her for the kid....it may end up being a bottle baby, if it gets to the point of drinking, feed 1 to 2 oz every 4 hours...
If you get that  as far as it's  drinking it will have a chance  on saving the kid....
BUT GET IT WARM NOW ...you have little time on your side
....keep us up to date and good luck  
If you stick your finger in its  mouth  and it's  still cool...it needs more warmth, you can also tent and use a hairdryer on a low heat setting


----------



## Lcampbell1515 (Feb 12, 2021)

We brought him in and were able to milk the mom. It was a challenge... I offered the milk to the kid and he wouldn't drink any but he's suddenly a lot more lively. We think he's looking for his mom now. We just have to get him to take the bottle.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 12, 2021)

Lcampbell1515 said:


> We brought him in and were able to milk the mom. It was a challenge... I offered the milk to the kid and he wouldn't drink any but he's suddenly a lot more lively. We think he's looking for his mom now. We just have to get him to take the bottle.


Sounds good... but take his temp, make sure he is fully warmed.


----------



## Lcampbell1515 (Feb 12, 2021)

Will do! Thank you!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 12, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Wrap the kid in hot towels out of the dryer, it can't,  won't  eat until it reaches body temperature,  it may take many hours until it gets warm enough to be able to digest the colostrum, don't  feed it till the baby is responsive and willing to drink.
> Tie the mom to something and get that colostrum from her for the kid....it may end up being a bottle baby, if it gets to the point of drinking, feed 1 to 2 oz every 4 hours...
> If you get that  as far as it's  drinking it will have a chance  on saving the kid....
> BUT GET IT WARM NOW ...you have little time on your side
> ...


VERY good advice! On the tent and hairdryer, keep it's head out, you could cook it's tiny lungs. 

I did this very thing this morning for a cold lamb. It was sucking, Mom was attentive, but the lamb was hunched up and cold. That reminds me, I left the hairdryer out in the sheep barn! Oh well, at least the sheep can't reach it. LOL 

Good luck with your baby and please let us know how it is doing.


----------



## Lcampbell1515 (Feb 13, 2021)

Update: he survived the night. He's started bottle feeding and is trying to run around and get into stuff. We tried to see if the mom would take him back but she wants nothing to do with him. He's going to be a bottle baby I guess. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 13, 2021)

Lcampbell1515 said:


> Update: he survived the night. He's started bottle feeding and is trying to run around and get into stuff. We tried to see if the mom would take him back but she wants nothing to do with him. He's going to be a bottle baby I guess. Thanks for your advice!


So happy to hear he is doing well!


----------

